# Pictures of my new tobacco cabinet



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I just wanted to see what stuff would look like in it. I still have to set up the LED lighting inside it, and mount it on a wall. But everything looks so much better when on display in a cabinet (me thinks)


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is a very nice cabinet indeed!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking [email protected] Good Bro!!


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

The case looks great, but I have to ask... is that a CD case filled with tobacco on top?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice setup... Congrats


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice cabinet!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Great cabinet, now lets get it stuffed with Tobi.... How fresh does that Cd case with tobacco stay.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks Great Jake, very nice display!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a fine cabinet there! Nice setup!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

wow never thought about CD case for tobacco


----------



## bcasey03 (May 14, 2011)

Looks good. Gives me an idea for my office.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That is a nice cabinet! I would love one, but it would be messy in about a day knowing me. Nice pickup you got there!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet Cab! :tu


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm new to pipes (and relatively new to cigars for that matter) so any kind of thumbs up from you vets is a huge boost to my confidence into this wonderful subculture 



KBibbs said:


> The case looks great, but I have to ask... is that a CD case filled with tobacco on top?


It sure is!!! Those spindles that hold 15 or 25 make great containers for all sorts of things. And the 100 spindles would be good for holding anything you have a lot of. I just have single tins though, as I don't smoke that much (err.. I mean 'enough'). But I didn't like the generic pouch my aromatic came in so I stuck it in the empty DVD spindle.  I didn't bother taking the middle tube out of it...


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> Great cabinet, now lets get it stuffed with Tobi.... How fresh does that Cd case with tobacco stay.


Not sure, but it screws in pretty tight. Probably air tight, or close to it, although I've never sunk one in a sink to find out. Although if light is bad for tobacco it would have to be kept out of sunlight (mine was in a dark part of my wall bookshelves before).

But the small 25-pack DVD spindles are good for a single pouch worth. Then of course you have the 50-pack and 100-pack spindle size. Clear plastic, screw on bottoms (which become lids), stack nicely on each other. And best of all they're free. :banana:
'Used one as a temporary cigar humidor before.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice display case


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice and very ingenious!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Not much more to say, I agree with everyone. It's a beautiful cabinet!

I especially like the 2 angled sides with glass. Definitely a more classy look than a cabinet with just a glass on the front door IMO.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow! So neat and organized ... compared to my cardboard boxes piled around :faint:


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I like it. I need to get one.

Jake, what's that pipe in front of the 1792 tin ? Is that a coin inserted on the side ?

Wayne


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

pffintuff said:


> I like it. I need to get one.
> 
> Jake, what's that pipe in front of the 1792 tin ? Is that a coin inserted on the side ?
> 
> Wayne


That's one of those Ukranian eBay pipes. Made from pear tree root. I haven't used it yet but read that they smoke fine. I just liked the design. There's a dozen other fancy ones with different designs. But I thought more than 1 would start to look just tacky (some might argue that even that single one does).

If you go here you can see some others available (cheap prices at least!) : http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZarty-store-n-1QQhtZ-1


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

z0diac said:


> That's one of those Ukranian eBay pipes. Made from pear tree root. I haven't used it yet but read that they smoke fine. I just liked the design. There's a dozen other fancy ones with different designs. But I thought more than 1 would start to look just tacky (some might argue that even that single one does).
> 
> If you go here you can see some others available (cheap prices at least!) : arty-store-n-1 | eBay


It's not tacky at all. As long as you like it is all that matters brother.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

z0diac said:


> That's one of those Ukranian eBay pipes. Made from pear tree root. I haven't used it yet but read that they smoke fine. I just liked the design. There's a dozen other fancy ones with different designs. But I thought more than 1 would start to look just tacky (some might argue that even that single one does).
> 
> If you go here you can see some others available (cheap prices at least!) : arty-store-n-1 | eBay


I think it looks pretty cool. I might get one, they are cheap enough.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Jake that looks great and so do your pics. Wow very cool bro you have a nice set up.


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

pffintuff said:


> I think it looks pretty cool. I might get one, they are cheap enough.


I just tried it for the first time 20 mins ago. Summary here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ree-pipe-peterson-old-dublin.html#post3236585


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I added the lighting to it. It's still not mounted on the wall (have some drywalling to finish first) but here's the cabinet with lighting:


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Love the new pictures. The lighting adds a fantastic effect! Can't wait to see it mounted on the wall.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice humidor... I like that it has a light feature...


----------

